# Scary Lady 2009



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is another from the day shooting the Vamps... I hope you all are having a great building season...










I was trying for the effect of her crawling over the skulls to get to me...
Thoughts?


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Looks like she's posing instead of crawling but i still like the pic, very nice black and redish brown color mix there.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

vista said:


> Here is another from the day shooting the Vamps... I hope you all are having a great building season...
> 
> I was trying for the effect of her crawling over the skulls to get to me...
> Thoughts?


You can never have to many skulls :cheeseton: :cheeseton: :cheeseton: :cheeseton: :cheeseton:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually, she looks as if she's about to serve skulls to her dinner party guests


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks less crawling, but still creepy but sexy. I like!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

She's definitely sexy but for me it's the lighting of the scene. Making it so you can see it but not see everything (get your mind out of the gutter... 
I have a friend who runs a haunt in Salem and we butt heads over how much light to use. I always want more so that you can see how much work goes into things and he want it real dark so they slow down and don't run through the whole thing from one scream to the next... So I want to light it but still allow for mystery and the unknown and keep the corner in shadow so while their attention is there you can come from somewhere eles and scare the hell out of them...


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

I like it


----------

